#  > LICHT FORA >  > LICHT FORUM >  >  simpel programma voor lichtplan

## Q-lighting

haai,

over dit onderwerp zijn vast al 1000 topics gegeven maar,
ik zoek een lichtplan programma voor windows dat simpel gratis en overzichtenlijk te bedienen is.

ik kon na 3 dagen zoeken niet ver komen[xx(]

wie zou zo´n programmatje weten?

MVG, Duco

----------


## johan L.

Capture, wysiwyg, autocad/quickcad, vectorworks, msd

----------


## AJB

Omschrijf lichtplan programma...2D ? 3D ? Met library ? Render functies ?

Zoals ik je vraag snel interpreteer zoek je iets als Stardraw... www.stardraw.com

groet AJB

----------


## DeMennooos

> citaatrogramma voor windows dat simpel gratis en overzichtenlijk te bedienen is



Het programma potloodenpapier 8.10 is een populaire als het geen geld mag kosten. Anders Paint.

Zelfs Stardraw was de laatste keer dat ik keek niet gratis.

30 dagen demo's zat, maar zonder save en print functie. Handig in het o zo stabiele windows tijdperk. Net een halve dag zitten tekenen krijg je een B-O-D...

Tip: Begin met potlood en papier of steek er wat geld in en begin te kijken naar Capture.

----------


## Q-lighting

met depodlood versie ben ik al begonnen :Wink: 
daarom wou ik u iets voa de pc.

ps. starsraw lighting 2d kan ik niet installeren, hij geef teen fout aan.

alvst erg bedankt :Smile:

----------


## tomv

Ik tekende altijd doodleuk in excel [:I]

Eens je je symbolen hebt gemaakt ist echt niet moeilijk.
Het is natuurlijk geen WYSIWYG of weet ik wat, maar voor een beginner meer dan voldoende

----------


## ljmartijnw

Ik teken in het programma Flash. Schalen zijn ver te zoeken, maar als je het een beetje op het blote oog inschat kan je het heel mooi maken. kan eigen library aanmaken. kan dus lekker snel ontwerpen.

----------


## kristof

ik zal het wel houden met men showdesigner  :Smile:

----------


## Q-lighting

Ik doe het nu met flash, en gaat lekker :Big Grin: 

heel erg bedankt

Q

----------


## Q-lighting

nog ffkes een klein vraagje aan: LJ martijnW.

kunt u mij uw library sturen?

ik kan zelf geen goede iconen maken of vinden.

mijn email adres is: edit by mod, zie profiel
alvast erg bedankt

Q

----------


## Johan Boogaard

@ Q-lighting

Probeer eens een programma zoals Autocad 2000
Meeste fixtures zijn gewoon bij de fabrikant van de site te downloaden als DWG/DXF.
Probeer eerst hier mee fatsoenlijk mee te leren tekenen voordat je begint aan programma's zoals vectorworks en/of WYSIWYG.

Groeten 

Johan Boogaard

----------


## NiTRO

probeer eens www.sweetlight-controller.com  software is gratis te downloaden en de 3D optie ziet er veel belovend uit. Print optie zit er gratis bij.

suc6

ERC

----------


## Q-lighting

oke :Smile:  ik vind het erg leuk dat jullie mij helpen, en probeer ook ieder programma uit.
tot nu toe vind ik flash nog het makkenlijkst[ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

Q

----------


## ljmartijnw

Heej q-lighting ik had het best graag willen doen, maar heb helaas mijn computer helemaal leeg gehaald. Ik moet zelf ook nog een nieuwe library aanmaken.

----------


## Q-lighting

oke :Wink: 
geeft niet joh..
maar tog bedankt...
ander kunnen we wat uitwisselen misschien... :Smile: 

Q

----------


## Whitefarmer

ik las bovenstaande en heb vanmiddag ook sweetlight maar even gedownload, reetegaaf!!!
Echter, ik krijg uit elke parcan dezelfde kleur licht, terwijl in de omschrijving staat dat ik ze moet noemen naar de kleur die ze dienen te hebben, kom met de manual niet verder.

meer mensen dit probleem gehad??

mn firestorm scans doen precies wat ik wil!

de 3D is echt mooi.
alvast bedankt
John

----------


## ljmartijnw

Als ik me d'r weer op stort zal ik zeker aan je denken, als je die lybrary tenminste kan exporteren ofzo. Daar ben ik nog niet achter.

----------


## Whitefarmer

intussen via sweetlight forum probleem met 1 kleurscan opgelost,

je moet voor elke kleur een nieuwe FIXTURE aanmaken met de juiste kleur.

Groeten John

----------


## Q-lighting

haai,

ik heb laatst freestyler gedownload. hebben jullie hier enige ervaringen mee?

linkje:http://www.freestylerdmx.be

----------


## ljmartijnw

ik ga em even uitproberen.

----------


## ljmartijnw

bij mij loopt ie om de haverklap vast. Niet echt goed dus.

----------


## DeAl

Ik werk al ruim anderhalf jaar met FreeStyler en vind het een degelijk freeware programma. Het wordt voortdurend verder verfijnd en er zijn dus reeds heel wat versies voorafgegaan. Ik test regelmatig een nieuwe versie op bugs en krijg meestal snel reactie van de ontwikkelaar op mijn bevindingen.
Ik heb enkel met oudere FS versies meegemaakt dat het programma eens vastliep, maar dat is dus al een hele tijd terug.
Ik gebruik FS met de Lpt/DMX interface van Elektuur. Afgezien van de verouderde Lpt poort, werkt het nog altijd prima!

----------


## Q-lighting

Nu heb ik ook de Dmx Dongle van the willows bestelt(dmx4all)

maar ik zoek een beeje goed programma, want op de site van the willows staan wel programma's maar ik vind ze of te simpel of (freestyler) ik snap er niet zo veel van[:I].

kan dmx4all op daslight? want dat programma snap ik van binnen en van buiten[ :Stick Out Tongue: ].

Q

----------


## LuxProDeo

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Q-lighting_
> kan dmx4all op daslight? want dat programma snap ik van binnen en van buiten[].



Daar gaan we weer... (UTFS)

Kenmerk van zo'n beetje elk commerciëel verkrijgbaar pakket voor DMX output via de pc is dat het een vaste hard-software combi betreft die niet uitwisselbaar is met andere platforms.

Het geld voor ontwikkelen van zowel de hard- als de software wordt door de fabrikanten binnengehaald via de verkoop van deze custom hardware. Martin kan bijvoorbeeld Lightjockey gratis online blijven zetten en hoeft niet zo zeer te vrezen voor piraterij zo lang je er niet onderuit komt om hun hardware te gebruiken om ook echt wat met de software te kunnen doen.

Er zijn wat uitzonderingen, maar Daslight via een My First Sony dongle kun je hoogstwaarschijnlijk schudden, net als HogPC, GrandMAonPC, Lightjockey, e:cue, Rosco Horizon, etc. etc.

LuxProDeo

----------


## Q-lighting

hai,

bedank voor je informatie, jammer at dashlight niet gaat lukken, dan maar freestyler eens goed bekijken.

groeten, Q

ps. als er iemand nog een ander programma wat dmx4all bestuurt heeft of weet te vinden, is het altijd welkom :Smile:

----------


## Orc

Het schijnt dat je ook een lichttekening kan maken en uitprinten met GrandMA on PC en/of GrandMA 3D

Iemand hier bekend mee?

(excuses dat ik zo er in kom vallen)

----------


## showband

maar laten we eerlijk zijn. Een instap DASlight dongel kost toch eigenlijk geen reet?
Waarom zou je die niet aanschaffen als je het programma goed vind?

----------


## chippie

Kijk even naar de data van het bericht...van 2005......

----------

